# Change of Lifestyle



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Right chaps.

I'm 6" 4 and weighed myself today and was 129 kg (20stone).
Finding it hard now to do simple things that I could do a few years ago.
Got a baby due in October so I want to get in-shape.

Gonna start eating healthy stating from today and to cut out all the bad food or comfort food.
I do not drink alcohol but i'm partial to a few cans of cola a day which I'm also gonna cut out.

I'm going to try to stick to 3 balanced meals a day with no snacking.

I'm gonna service up my mountain bike and go out after work for at least 30 minutes a day and go for a walk for 20 mins around the block at lunchtime at work.

Gonna need support chaps and will post up my new weight every week when I weight myself on a Sunday morning :thumb::thumb:


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent. Love to see this.

Cut out sugary drinks, cut out/reduce starchy carbs, beat hunger by eating plenty of protein and vegetables, get good sleep, and with exercise think more about 'intensity' than length of time.

Keep us informed :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck mate

One thing I'd watch for is going too far with it in one go. Your speaking about cutting out things and sticking to 3 meals with no snacks but I'd look to keep a couple of healthy snacks in there. I think you'd either find it hard to stick to or end up with larger portions at lunch and dinner.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, Im the same boat, 6"2 and 20 stone and am looking to lose weight, will be starting in a month or so as got an all inclusive holiday coming up soon and want to enjoy that first. Will be following this thread very closely :thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks all for the guidance and support - some good ideas RE the healthy snacks.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The very best of luck mate, the hardest part is changing your diet lifestyle & keeping to it :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, make small changes to your diet where you can and don't get too hung up about the weekly weighing in process.

It's more important to measure and reduce your body/fat ratio over time.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SKY said:


> Right chaps.
> 
> I'm 6" 4 and weighed myself today and was 129 kg (20stone).
> Finding it hard now to do simple things that I could do a few years ago.
> ...


Good luck, I lost about 2.5 stone since december, simply by cutting back on the calories (reduce 500kcals/day loses 1lbs per week) , naturally increase the natural food and cut back on sugary fatty stuff. I tracked my daily intake with an app on my phone.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck mate I was near that size and now I am 12 stone 12 pounds:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Ross said:


> Good luck mate I was near that size and now I am 12 stone 12 pounds:thumb:


...........well done.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to add...

Last year I lost 7.2 kg in weight (while adding muscle) and 11cm (over 4 inches) off my waist at the navel in just 4 weeks.

I wasn't as big as you either. I started at 85.7kg, but I was carrying a lot of fat around my middle (5' 10" with a 38" waist... not good!), so if you did what I did, you could potentially lose more.

My advantage? My wife does this for a living. She put the plan together. But I gave her 3 rules:

1. No gym.
2. Workouts must be under 30 minutes.
3. No pills, potions, or powders. Just real food.

That was it. The reason I got out of shape was, due to my work/study I have no time. I knew if I had to go the gym, or if it took ages, I'd miss days. And while protein shakes and stuff can help, I wanted to do it without that stuff.

I can't share everything I did here, but if you do what I've already said, plus, eat a protein breakfast (like eggs) and drink at least 2-3 litres of water, you'll lose weight.

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I never went to the gym,never had any help from anybody and never gave up until I hit 13 stone,hoping to hit 12 stone soon.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

forget about intensity in your exercise at the start. You want to get back into it gently otherwise you will pick up an ache or strain that will put you off right at the begining of your new healthier lifestyle. Good luck


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I have strong willpower (normally use it to my disadvantage) but this time I'm 100% into this.
Gonna post up weekly weights as it gets me more motivated to keep on track.
I'm not going to do the gym but I will dust the cobwebs off my bike and also do some swimming a few times a week at the local council pool.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Willpower helps hugely:thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Last.. August I was sitting at 29% bf. Today I am @ 12.4%. I cut all refined sugars out turned my daily food intake from very high car diet to a predominantly high protein diet. I mainly eat chicken which is very lean protein and veggies. I eat porridge for breakfast. And eat fruit for snacks be careful of eating too much fruit as it's still sugers even though they are natural. Something you can look into is the likes of Tapout Xt.. Workouts. They only last for 40 mins and I use some resistance during the cardio. Look it up on YouTube. I throw them into my workout 3 times a week if it's raining, but I normally go for a 4 mile run. Up till last August I never worked out in my life, we'll seriously. I joined gyms 3-4 times but I ended up leaving after a few weeks as I always felt intimidated by all the fit people hogging the equipment. Just stick at it plug on and track your food with myfitnesspal a free app. 

Good luck and ask as many questions as you like.!


----------

